# How to remove glued-on wooden drawer pulls?



## jkcs4jesus (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm refinishing a dresser for my daughter. The pine drawer pulls were screwed in, but also glued really well (type of glue unknown). How can I remove these without damaging the drawer face? The pulls are a chunk of solid wood about 5"x1.5".

Thanks,
Kari


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

Not sure whether this works or not but I read on a post recently that white vinegar will loosen wood glue. Shouldn't hurt to give that a try. I'd give it a while to really soak in and soften. Good luck!

joe


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*vinergar*

it does work you need to break finish between handle and face. Carl.


----------

